# Goat Sale Poster? Ideas?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids 4-H livestock sale is Thursday. They are going to make posters to hang on their goats pen.

They are each selling 1 wether. They made posters in 2013, but for some reason didn't do them last year. I really encourage them to make posters this year, I think it's tasteful, and I think it helps show potential buyer show much they do care about their project animals.

The problem is, we're not sure how to do them, kids are stumped and so am I.
Should the poster be only about their wether, or should it be about all of their accomplishments.
It's called 'Invest in Youth' sale, and honestly, investing in the kids wether's helps invest in everything they do, and even more so now. My kids want to keep all 5 of their young breeding does to show next year and for future breeding. In order to do that we told them they have to help pay for their keep through the winter/kidding season. Or they have to sell 2 does to help pay for the other 3.
So... I'm just not sure if they should do something like 'By investing in me, you invest in what I do...' kind of headline.

I would love some thoughts and opinions.

This is the setup they had the year before last. Poster was just on their wethers.










Next year the plan is to do a breakdown of what it cost all summer for all of the goats from the time they are born, cost of medications/vaccinations/wormers, how much was given, etc. I want to figure out a way to keep a notebook of everything so at the end they can calculate it and put it on a poster. I think this would be great especially for my youngest who will be 4-H age next year 

Any ideas or suggestions for a poster this year would be great. We planned on getting started on it sooner but time got away from us.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do mainly about the goat but do some accomplishments too.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I like your idea for next year! Other than that I am no help


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im going to take a shot at this and say i would incorporate what their individual goals are as goat breeders and then about the goat for sale , high points and all that. 
I know its a poster and not a biography , but I'm sure they can think up something that will work 
Good luck and I love their work on those past posters ! Very impressive ribbon collection too !


----------

